# How I will be cooking my Thanksgiving Feast



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

This is also the recipe for Prop Building!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*How to BUILD PROPS should be the new title for this post!*

YouTube - Ask a Ninja 48: Ninja Recipes


This is the recipe for Prop Building!


----------

